# [Solved]google-gadgets się nie kompiluje

## matiit

```
  -DGGL_RESOURCE_DIR=\"/usr/share/google-gadgets\" -DGGL_HOST_LINUX=1 -DHAVE_X11=1                   -DMOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=\"/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox\" -DHAVE_PTHREAD=1  -O2 -Werror -Wall -Wconversion -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-strict-aliasing  -MT gtkmoz_browser_child-browser_child.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/gtkmoz_browser_child-browser_child.Tpo -c -o gtkmoz_browser_child-browser_child.o `test -f 'browser_child.cc' || echo './'`browser_child.cc

In file included from browser_child.cc:27:

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include/gtkembedmoz/gtkmozembed_internal.h:41:27: error: nsIWebBrowser.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

browser_child.cc:36:32: error: nsIDOMAbstractView.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

browser_child.cc:37:28: error: nsIDOMDocument.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

browser_child.cc:38:32: error: nsIDOMDocumentView.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

browser_child.cc:39:24: error: nsIDOMNode.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

browser_child.cc:40:26: error: nsIDOMWindow.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from browser_child.cc:27:

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include/gtkembedmoz/gtkmozembed_internal.h:50: error: ‘nsIWebBrowser’ has not been declared

browser_child.cc: In function ‘int FindBrowserIdByJSContext(JSContext*)’:

browser_child.cc:124: error: ‘nsIWebBrowser’ was not declared in this scope

browser_child.cc:124: error: template argument 1 is invalid

browser_child.cc:124: error: invalid type in declaration before ‘;’ token

browser_child.cc:125: error: no matching function for call to ‘getter_AddRefs(int&)’

browser_child.cc:126: error: invalid conversion from ‘int’ to ‘nsISupports*’

browser_child.cc:126: error:   initializing argument 1 of ‘nsQueryInterfaceWithError do_QueryInterface(nsISupports*, nsresult*)’

browser_child.cc: In function ‘int FindBrowserIdByContentPolicyContext(nsISupports*)’:

browser_child.cc:395: error: ‘nsIDOMWindow’ was not declared in this scope

browser_child.cc:395: error: template argument 1 is invalid

browser_child.cc:395: error: invalid type in declaration before ‘(’ token

browser_child.cc:395: error: cannot convert ‘nsQueryInterface’ to ‘int’ in initialization

browser_child.cc:398: error: ‘nsIDOMDocument’ was not declared in this scope

browser_child.cc:398: error: template argument 1 is invalid

browser_child.cc:398: error: invalid type in declaration before ‘(’ token

browser_child.cc:398: error: cannot convert ‘nsQueryInterface’ to ‘int’ in initialization

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include/xpcom/nsCOMPtr.h: At global scope:

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include/xpcom/nsCOMPtr.h: In instantiation of ‘nsDerivedSafe<nsIDOMNode>’:

browser_child.cc:402:   instantiated from here

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include/xpcom/nsCOMPtr.h:197: error: invalid use of incomplete type ‘struct nsIDOMNode’

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include/content/nsIContentPolicy.h:19: error: forward declaration of ‘struct nsIDOMNode’

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include/xpcom/nsCOMPtr.h:200: error: type ‘nsIDOMNode’ is not a base type for type ‘nsDerivedSafe<nsIDOMNode>’

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include/xpcom/nsCOMPtr.h:201: error: type ‘nsIDOMNode’ is not a base type for type ‘nsDerivedSafe<nsIDOMNode>’

browser_child.cc: In function ‘int FindBrowserIdByContentPolicyContext(nsISupports*)’:

browser_child.cc:402: error: ‘class nsDerivedSafe<nsIDOMNode>’ has no member named ‘GetOwnerDocument’

browser_child.cc:402: error: no matching function for call to ‘getter_AddRefs(int&)’

browser_child.cc:404: error: ‘nsIDOMDocumentView’ was not declared in this scope

browser_child.cc:404: error: template argument 1 is invalid

browser_child.cc:404: error: invalid type in declaration before ‘(’ token

browser_child.cc:404: error: invalid conversion from ‘int’ to ‘nsISupports*’

browser_child.cc:404: error:   initializing argument 1 of ‘nsQueryInterfaceWithError do_QueryInterface(nsISupports*, nsresult*)’

browser_child.cc:404: error: cannot convert ‘nsQueryInterfaceWithError’ to ‘int’ in initialization

browser_child.cc:406: error: ‘nsIDOMAbstractView’ was not declared in this scope

browser_child.cc:406: error: template argument 1 is invalid

browser_child.cc:406: error: invalid type in declaration before ‘;’ token

browser_child.cc:407: error: base operand of ‘->’ is not a pointer

browser_child.cc:407: error: no matching function for call to ‘getter_AddRefs(int&)’

browser_child.cc:409: error: invalid conversion from ‘int’ to ‘nsISupports*’

browser_child.cc:409: error:   initializing argument 1 of ‘nsQueryInterface do_QueryInterface(nsISupports*)’

browser_child.cc:409: error: cannot convert ‘nsQueryInterface’ to ‘int’ in assignment

browser_child.cc:415: error: ‘nsIWebBrowser’ was not declared in this scope

browser_child.cc:415: error: template argument 1 is invalid

browser_child.cc:415: error: invalid type in declaration before ‘;’ token

browser_child.cc:416: error: no matching function for call to ‘getter_AddRefs(int&)’

browser_child.cc:417: error: ‘nsIDOMWindow’ cannot appear in a constant-expression

browser_child.cc:417: error: template argument 1 is invalid

browser_child.cc:417: error: invalid type in declaration before ‘;’ token

browser_child.cc:418: error: base operand of ‘->’ is not a pointer

browser_child.cc:418: error: no matching function for call to ‘getter_AddRefs(int&)’

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include/xpcom/nsISupportsUtils.h: In static member function ‘static const nsIID& nsCOMTypeInfo<T>::GetIID() [with T = nsIDOMNode]’:

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include/xpcom/nsCOMPtr.h:653:   instantiated from ‘nsCOMPtr<T>::nsCOMPtr(const nsQueryInterfaceWithError&) [with T = nsIDOMNode]’

browser_child.cc:400:   instantiated from here

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include/xpcom/nsISupportsUtils.h:202: error: incomplete type ‘nsIDOMNode’ used in nested name specifier

make[3]: *** [gtkmoz_browser_child-browser_child.o] Błąd 1

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/mat/Desktop/google-gadgets-for-linux-0.9.1/extensions/gtkmoz_browser_element'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/mat/Desktop/google-gadgets-for-linux-0.9.1/extensions'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/mat/Desktop/google-gadgets-for-linux-0.9.1'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

```

Last edited by matiit on Fri Jun 06, 2008 4:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## p1c2u

Z tego co widze to jest to rozwiazane tutaj

----------

## matiit

Rozwiązałem to tak, że pobrałem wersję z svn.

----------

## loki_val

I'm sorry to intrude with my english nonsense here, but I just added Google gadgets to portage. Thought you'd like to know. 

```
emerge google-gadgets
```

to get it.

----------

## matiit

Thx, after i will doing emerge --sync i will install it via portage/.

----------

